# A/C only works on high in my 2003 Maxima



## Ryan03Max (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey folks..:newbie: here..

Am hoping for a quick cheap fix..When i turn the a/c on i can tell it engages, but will only blow from any of the vents when i turn the control all the way to 4. I dropped the fan an it appears to be fine..i've read on some posts regarding resistors and i've been told could be the switch or wiring..any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## turrican (Feb 23, 2009)

More than likely, it's the blower motor resistor (can't remember the 'official' name of the part offhand).

Switch, longshot but remotely possible - wiring, unlikely.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan03Max said:


> Hey folks..:newbie: here..
> 
> Am hoping for a quick cheap fix..When i turn the a/c on i can tell it engages, but will only blow from any of the vents when i turn the control all the way to 4. I dropped the fan an it appears to be fine..i've read on some posts regarding resistors and i've been told could be the switch or wiring..any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


"Usually" when cars exhibit this symptom the Fan Speed Controller ...or Resistor Pack has gone bad. It has to be replaced.

AutoZone.com | | Blower Motor Resistor | BLOWER MOTOR RESISTOR


----------



## Ryan03Max (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help..especially the link repairman..where is this part located? is it inside the blower motor? behind it? Anyone know?


----------



## Ryan03Max (Jul 21, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> "Usually" when cars exhibit this symptom the Fan Speed Controller ...or Resistor Pack has gone bad. It has to be replaced.
> 
> AutoZone.com | | Blower Motor Resistor | BLOWER MOTOR RESISTOR


Thanks repairman..and sorry i didnt see the fast reply button, thus the question is below this too...where is the resistor located?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Located just underneath and I think forward of the blower motor. It'll have one connector and a few screws. When you take it out, it should look like an electronic board; green with embedded circuits. Easy job.


----------



## Ryan03Max (Jul 21, 2009)

vrefron said:


> Located just underneath and I think forward of the blower motor. It'll have one connector and a few screws. When you take it out, it should look like an electronic board; green with embedded circuits. Easy job.


Thank you very much vrefron! First experience with this forum and will definitely be back and suggest it to others! Thanks again.


----------

